# Disparaging IBS remarks on Senate floor by Senator John McCain furthers misunderstanding of the value of IBS research



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Press release: http://www.prweb.com/releases/2009/12/prweb3337674.htm*Disparaging IBS remarks on Senate floor by Senator John McCain furthers misunderstanding of the value of IBS research*_Senator John McCain (R-AZ) demonstrates a lack of understanding of Irritable Bowel Syndrome_Washington D.C. (PRWEB) December 15, 2009 - During marathon sessions to debate Health Reform, Senator John McCain (R-AZ) on Saturday December 12, 2009 and Sunday December 13, 2009 identified IBS as an illness unworthy of receiving funds for research. Senator McCain's December 12, 2009 comment, "$665,000 for, I'm not making this one up, for the Cedar Sinai Medical Center in Los Angeles California for equipment and supplies for the institute for Irritable Bowel Syndrome research. <pause> Now, I have a lot of comments on them on that issue, but I'll just pass so not to violate the rules of the Senate.", demonstrates contempt for the real pain and suffering felt by the millions of IBS sufferers across the nation. On December 13, 2009 Senator McCain repeated, "Another one that I have been unable to describe adequately without violating the rules of the Senate. $665,000 for Cedar Sinai Medical Center in Los Angeles California for equipment and supplies for the Institute for Irritable Bowel Syndrome Research. The only thing I can say is that problem will not be reduced when people read this legislation, so there may be a need for it. The list goes on and on, it is crazy stuff."Insulted members of the Irritable Bowel Syndrome Self Help and Support Group website brought Senator McCain's statements to the group's online forums. "That is a person (Senator McCain) who has no idea how IBS affects everyday life and can be a very debilitating illness," said Diana, a member of the IBS Group. "It appears the Senator (or his staff) do not know how many people are actually affected by IBS. If he knew the numbers he might change his viewpoint," said another longstanding member. "IBS isn't an illness that deserves potshots on the Senate floor to make a point with respect to Health Reform. It just perpetuates the myth that IBS is not a serious issue for millions of people who are desperately looking towards research and drug development to ease their suffering," said Jeffrey Roberts, President and Founder of the IBS Self Help and Support Group.About Irritable Bowel SyndromeIrritable Bowel Syndrome is a functional bowel disorder of the gastrointestinal (GI) tract characterized by recurrent abdominal pain and discomfort accompanied by alterations in bowel function, diarrhea, constipation or a combination of both, typically over months or years. The cause of IBS is unknown. A diagnosis of Irritable Bowel Syndrome has been reported by approximately 15% of adults in the United States, and symptoms of IBS are responsible for over 3.5 million yearly visits to physicians. Research suggests that Irritable Bowel Syndrome is one of the most common functional GI disorders and is one of the most common reasons for consultation with a primary care physician or gastroenterologist. Despite IBS showing to have a significant negative impact on health-related quality of life, only 30% of people with IBS symptoms seek medical attention. Irritable Bowel Syndrome is found predominantly in women in a 2:1 ratio versus men.About the Irritable Bowel Syndrome Self Help and Support Group The IBS Self Help Group is the premier Internet self help health site about Irritable Bowel Syndrome, with more than 35,000 members. The IBS Self Help and Support Group, formed its charter in 1987 as a public education organization for those who suffer from IBS, those who are looking for support for someone who has IBS, medical professionals who want to learn more about IBS and to be responsible patient advocates on local, regional and federal levels. The organization provides dependable irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) causes, symptoms, support and treatment for sufferers, family and friends.Source:C-SPAN Video library December 12, 2009 (~110 mark), http://www.c-spanvideo.org/program/290642-1C-SPAN Video library December 13, 2009 (~18:18 mark), http://www.c-spanvideo.org/program/id/216757Jeffrey D. Roberts, MSEd, President and FounderIrritable Bowel Syndrome Self Help and Support Group203.404.0660http://www.ibsgroup.org###


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*IBS Treatment Center Calls on McCain to Support IBS Research*_Senator McCain has publicly mocked IBS research. The IBS Treatment Center calls on him to respect his fellow citizens and support research on IBS and food allergies. Research can reduce the tens of billions spent and millions of Americans suffering from IBS._(PRWEB) December 19, 2009 -- Senator McCain recently complained on the senate floor that the recently passed Omnibus Spending Bill includes earmarks for Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) research. His statements indicate that he is unaware of the potential cost savings that such research could enable. IBS affects millions of Americans and results in more than $10 billion in direct costs (eg, from office visits, medications) and $20 billion in indirect costs (eg, through work absenteeism and reduced productivity) each year.(1) Successfully addressing this common problem could have a dramatic effect on our national healthcare expenditure.http://www.prweb.com/releases/2009/12/prweb3364034.htm


----------



## painboy (Dec 29, 2004)

This is why you don't let the government dictate your healthcare. If your disease isn't politically popular you're screwed.


----------

